# skunk



## lycanlordsbitch (Jul 21, 2008)

i am currently researching skunks, does anyone have an advise where to look? any good websites or books i could buy?

thank you

Sonia


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

lycanlordsbitch said:


> i am currently researching skunks, does anyone have an advise where to look? any good websites or books i could buy?
> 
> thank you
> 
> Sonia


• View forum - Skunk Den

Welcome to Skunk Haven™

There are more, these are for starters for ya!
Also, there is a couple of threads going on here, have a look a bit further down the page....!

Good luck,:2thumb:

Dave


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> • View forum - Skunk Den
> 
> Welcome to Skunk Haven™


To add to these...
SkunkStuff
Owners Of Pet Skunks: Pet Care Instructions
http://www.homestead.com/skunkville/skunkville.html
Pet skunk Information for Owners of Pet Skunks, Pet Skunk Products, Gifts & Merchandise
Jungletalk


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lookie lookie!*

Ya welllll covered now!!!!: victory:

Dave.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you guys know any breeders, the one that we found online removes the scent glands
and I thought that was illegal


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> Do you guys know any breeders, the one that we found online removes the scent glands
> and I thought that was illegal



Seb Miller as a guess?

After talking to DEFRA (they must be getting sick to death of me by now :whistling2 and the RSPCA (I know, I know. But they have acess to the newest AWBs hence my reason for asking them) it seems it is in fact illegal to _remove_ the scent glands unless for medical reasons, but if you don't mind supporting such activities then you can't be 'done' on the basis of having a de-scented Skunk.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Interesting...*

....to know. We have a descented male and a full atomic stinker blaster female (she dont spray lol!). He was an irish import, apparently. Dont really see a problem either way other than descenting removing the fear of being sprayed. If Mr Miller descents, good. If he doesnt, good.
I recently heard from a vet that it was `morally` illegal.
Then again, what do I know.......?


Waits to be flamed............:whistling2:


Dave.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

just another random que, if you have a fully loaded skunk and take it for a walk, if someone runs past and scares it. can you get into trouble if it sprays them?


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

if my dog pee'd on someone because they scared her, i wouldnt give 2 cents, or if she bit them for scaring her i wouldnt.

youll always have some halfwit wanting to sue because of some stupid stuff


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Echo last post really......just gotta be careful and dont try to attract any attention from burks.

Dave.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

i think i will be very weary about it. with my ferrets i have people running up and picking them up without even asking if they are ok. i can image what they will be like with a skunk, maybe just walkies around the back garden a few times lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> i think i will be very weary about it. with my ferrets i have people running up and picking them up without even asking if they are ok. i can image what they will be like with a skunk, maybe just walkies around the back garden a few times lol


i think thats your best option 

i dont feel the need to walk my skunks out and about on a lead as i dont want to bring that kind of attention to me or the animals 

also just to mention skunks are a fantastic aim with their spray and will 99.9%of the time get you spot on where they want usually aimed at the face and eyes 

skunk spray is acidic and does burn so anyone with sensitive skin will more than likely end up needing to use a steroid based cream to clear it up


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*`Ello you!*



Emmaj said:


> i think thats your best option
> 
> i dont feel the need to walk my skunks out and about on a lead as i dont want to bring that kind of attention to me or the animals
> 
> ...


`Ello girly!

You`d be right-might take ours out on the occasional evening very locally, nieghbours know what we have, just gonna be careful. 
I guess thats where descenteds come into thier own? Dunno.

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> `Ello girly!
> 
> You`d be right-might take ours out on the occasional evening very locally, nieghbours know what we have, just gonna be careful.
> I guess thats where descenteds come into thier own? Dunno.
> ...


Ellow lol 

yeah the other thing to keep in mind is............people walking dogs too.......

not all dogs are good with other dogs never mind a strange animal on the end of a lead :lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Tis true!

Dave.


----------

